# Atmospheric pollution from factories day and night, video time lapse



## mallllias (Jun 30, 2020)

hallo to everyone and good
rest of summer!
Here are some pictures of what's going on in the atmosphere of Kavala city in Greece.
from the factories mainly the fertilizers but also the oils that work non-stop day and night.
You can't stand around there.
With a motorbike you pass and you throttle to get out of the area and with a car you close windows.
Great insight into how the inhabitants live there.
How much does the world work in there... ?
Here's the relevant video


----------

